

"rent an expert" with AirPair - logicalcat

Running a single-person startup is challenging. Learning new technologies by the usual methods (going to meetups, working through tutorials, etc.) are great for general, high-level knowledge, but not particularly good when you need advice about specifics. Finding an expert to discuss best-practices and implementation details is the fastest, most efficient way to get started and avoid costly dead-ends. You know those experts exist, but how can you find them?<p>The answer: http://airpair.co/<p>Following a brief description of my project with AirPair, I was able to choose Peter Lyons (stackoverflow.com/users/266795/peter-lyons), a developer with great credentials and expertise that matched my goals. He was able to quickly translate the requirements from my existing Ruby project into a more streamlined iteration in Node.js. He patiently explained some arcane aspects of Node and cemented the abstract tutorials I had done to real-world examples. Peter followed up the sessions with outlines and code examples--I didn't expect that and really appreciate it now that I'm writing new code. Perhaps the most valuable result is that I now know that my project's overall re-design has been vetted by a professional.<p>And all of that happened in just three hours over two sessions.<p>You don't need AirPair if you are extremely well-connected and have lots of industry-leading professional friends who all owe you favors. For the rest of us, there's AirPair. I would highly recommend AirPair to anyone who needs to "rent" expertise, and I am definitely going to use it in the future.<p>Regards,<p>R. Bryan Hughes
www.logicalcat.com
======
nicolahery
Bryan:

Thanks for this post! I watched your first Google Hangout with Peter
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPj_caLNkkY>) from beginning to end. Very
insightful :)

As a self-taught developer (Python, JavaScript), when I tackle bigger projects
I often find myself thinking "I'm doing this wrong" or "this architecture
doesn't feel right", followed by "I wish I had an experienced developer friend
I could talk to". Airpair could maybe make a good candidate for these types of
struggles.

I guess one question I couldn't find the answer to is, how much does this
cost, at least a price range ;) An expert's time is precious!

Will check out your second Google Hangout recording soon!

Cheers, Nicolas

~~~
jkresner
Developers set their own rates. Right we are doing intro calls for as low as
$40 p.h.

------
pixeloution
I click "Find an expert" and get some odd google drive error

You need permission to access this item.

You are signed in as [ xxx@custom-domain.com ], but you don't have permission
to access this item. You can request access from the owner or choose a
different account. Learn more

~~~
jkresner
mvp - Fixed :)

